# Anyone needing help with Partner onshore subclass 820/801-Just applied,i can help :-)



## jaymiw (Nov 15, 2010)

Absolutely anything you need help with from start to finish i probably know!!!! I have lived and breathed my visa for the last year, include timetables of what to do when, how to make you application as quick as possible, without having to hire someone to do it for you....Im not an expert or professional but i've just done it so can give you all my tips and hints and hopefully help you through what can be an unbelievably stressfull time. 
Visa luck and love to you all 
Jaymi


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Jaymiw

thanks for offering, welcome to th forum, i am sure there will be many in here seeking advice 

cheers
Anj


----------



## jjstockham (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello Jaymi!!

That very kind of you to offer advice!! Here is my question I hope you can help me with it. I want to apply for a working holiday visa to go to australia to be with my partner (same sex). What I am wondering is if I apply for the working holiday visa, and I am approved and am living in Australia, would I be able to apply for the "Partner onshore subclass 820/801 visa? Or do I need to be living outside of Australia to start? Any information would be greatly appreciated. And if you have any advice that perhaps I should forgo the working holiday visa and apply for something else first, just let me know. 

Thanks so much
Josh


----------



## kaaefd (Feb 15, 2011)

did you send in your AFP check and medical in or did you wait till you were asked for it? how long did if take to recive the AFP results and medical results?


----------



## vlavinia (Feb 8, 2011)

*Need Help...*



jaymiw said:


> Absolutely anything you need help with from start to finish i probably know!!!! I have lived and breathed my visa for the last year, include timetables of what to do when, how to make you application as quick as possible, without having to hire someone to do it for you....Im not an expert or professional but i've just done it so can give you all my tips and hints and hopefully help you through what can be an unbelievably stressfull time.
> Visa luck and love to you all
> Jaymi


Firstly Jaymi, you are a God send, thanks for volunteering:clap2:. I received my Aus PR in Jan 2009. I did my initial entry and haven't been back since. I was single when i applied and received my PR.

Now I am married, I would like to bring my partner with me to Australia. I am hoping to move sometime in April this year. What I would like to know is, what visa was your partner with before you applied for the onshore 820/801? I was thinking of applying for partner offshore 309/100 visa since we are outside of Australia right now. Would it be a better idea to get my partner to come to australia and than apply for the onshore visas???

Thanks...


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

vlavinia said:


> Firstly Jaymi, you are a God send, thanks for volunteering:clap2:. I received my Aus PR in Jan 2009. I did my initial entry and haven't been back since. I was single when i applied and received my PR.
> 
> Now I am married, I would like to bring my partner with me to Australia. I am hoping to move sometime in April this year. What I would like to know is, what visa was your partner with before you applied for the onshore 820/801? I was thinking of applying for partner offshore 309/100 visa since we are outside of Australia right now. Would it be a better idea to get my partner to come to australia and than apply for the onshore visas???
> 
> Thanks...


In your case it will be difficult for you to sponsor your partner offshore - as currently you are not 'normally resident in Australia'. So the onshore option - once you have become a resident again.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

jjstockham said:


> Hello Jaymi!!
> 
> That very kind of you to offer advice!! Here is my question I hope you can help me with it. I want to apply for a working holiday visa to go to australia to be with my partner (same sex). What I am wondering is if I apply for the working holiday visa, and I am approved and am living in Australia, would I be able to apply for the "Partner onshore subclass 820/801 visa? Or do I need to be living outside of Australia to start? Any information would be greatly appreciated. And if you have any advice that perhaps I should forgo the working holiday visa and apply for something else first, just let me know.
> 
> ...


If you want to apply onshore, the 820/801 visa is right for you.

If you want to apply before you go then the 309/100 is the one to go for.

Apart from where you apply both visas are identical. Either way you should start building evidence of your relationship now.


----------



## vlavinia (Feb 8, 2011)

*offshore/onshore visa???*



Zultan said:


> In your case it will be difficult for you to sponsor your partner offshore - as currently you are not 'normally resident in Australia'. So the onshore option - once you have become a resident again.



Thanks for the prompt reply,much appreciated!!! I'm not sure if I understand you correctly . 

Are you saying that I should apply the offshore visa for my spouse after I come to Australia and start residing in Australia while my husband is back home or that we both should come to Australia and then apply for onshore visa for my spouse?

If the onshore visa is the best option for my spouse, what visa can my spouse use to enter Australia with, will a tourist visa do??:confused2: I do not want him to quit his job back home before we have a confirmed visa that will allow him to work in Aus. Singaporeans are not eligible for the holiday working visa.

Any suggestion???


----------



## marcn_uk (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi all!

My first post so please be gentle 

Let me explain my situation. I am 43 and i run a small business in the UK. I have a girlfriend in Australia, we met 3 years ago, but it only got serious back in June after i split up from my wife. (I am not divorced yet). Sally (my girl friend) and i skype every day, and we have met in London and are serious about our relationship. I am currently over in Sydney, and am here for 5 weeks on a tourist visa. I want to emigrate to Australia to be with Sally. I have explored both options re the partner visa - defacto and intend to marry. I'm not yet divorced so cant go down the 'intend to marry route'. so the option is defacto partnership. My question is, how do we show that we are serious, when i can only get in on a tourist visa which is only for a short period and i cant work while i'm here? Is it enough to have statements from friends and family, and explain that we are in contact every day? When does the 12 month period that we have to be together start? We want to sort out a visa as soon as possible, so that i can work while in Oz. Any suggestion?

Marc


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

marcn_uk said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My first post so please be gentle
> 
> ...


In your case, my suggestion would be that you get a longer tourist visa then after a few months try and register your relationship with the NSW state goverment (NSW Registry of Births Deaths & Marriages) as this will waiver the 12 month living together requirement for the defacto visa. This isn't completely straightforward though as you have to demonstrate your residency of NSW (difficult on a tourist visa), to do this get some joint bills, gym memberships official correspondence from your bank in the UK.

Once you have applied for your defacto visa you can then try and claim financial hardship and have working replies applied to the bridging visa DIAC will place you on.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

vlavinia said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply,much appreciated!!! I'm not sure if I understand you correctly .
> 
> Are you saying that I should apply the offshore visa for my spouse after I come to Australia and start residing in Australia while my husband is back home or that we both should come to Australia and then apply for onshore visa for my spouse?
> 
> ...


What I'm saying is that until you start living in Australia you are not considered normally resident there.

This means you are not eliginble to sponsor your husband until after you have moved there and taken up residence.

Because of his work situation, I'd suggest that your husband stays behind until you are settled and you sponsor him offshore.

Hope this explains it better?


----------



## newiegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Zultan

I am getting all my stuff together ready so I can lodge my application for a 820/801 subclass visa at the end of March.

I have decided to have all info ready (including medical checks, police checks) at the time of application in the hopes that will speed up processing times. Did this work for you?

Instead of asking heaps of questions I think it would be helpful if you shared you whole story.
Your circumstances with your partner, the length of the relationship, what evidence you included in the application, the timeline from lodgement to granting of visa. The whole lot.

Any special tips you have for people about to do the whole thing and things to watch out for.

Thanx
Newiegirl


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

newiegirl said:


> Hi Zultan
> 
> I am getting all my stuff together ready so I can lodge my application for a 820/801 subclass visa at the end of March.
> 
> ...


Hi, I didn't 'frontload' my application as since the Australian general election all visa applications seem to have slowed right down. For most of the processing time your application is sat on a pile waiting for someone to look at it.

I have blogged extensively about my defacto visa application. You can read about it here: The Joy of Emigration


----------



## tiagodanda (Feb 23, 2011)

*from tourist visa to partner visa, is it possible?*

Hello guys, 
First of all, thanks so much for all the valuable information shared on this forum.
I've read all the previous posts related to this topic and couldn't find an answer to my case, and I was hoping someone could give me some ideia on what to expect. 

In a nutshell, my case is the following: I am a permanent resident of Australia (through subclass 175) and have been dating my girlfriend for about 14 months. We started living together officially in May 31st, 2010 and ever since then. We moved to New Zealand in September 2010, where I also had a permanent resident status and she was on a student visa. We lived there together and had joint bank accounts for 5 months until last week. Now, we have both moved to Australia, me on my PR visa and she on a tourist visa. Now, here is the trick, once we arrived in Sydney, the immigration officer stamped a "NOT VALID FOR FURTHER TRAVEL" on her tourist visa. She has a 3 months tourist visa. The reason we applied for a tourist visa, it was because it was the easiest, the cheapest and the fastest to get her from NZ to OZ. 
Now, my question is the following, once our 1 year of living together comes up, we will be in a de facto relationship and therefore I could apply for her partner visa (subclass 820). Now, will we have any problems because she will be applying within Australia and on a tourist visa with a 'not valid for further travel' stamp on it? One of my concerns is due to the fact the she never told she was living with me in NZ when she applied for the tourist visa. We thought that she would've been denied a tourist visa because she was dating a permanent resident of OZ. Anyway, any inputs? 

I've read that we can register our relationship in NSW with the Registry of Births Deaths, and Marriages. Will this help? Can we shorten the time necessary for us to be considered a de facto relationship (to say 10 months). We have letters sent to the same address, tons of pictures traveling together, and proof of joint accounts in NZ and OZ. 

What do you think?

I would really appreciate if someone could shed some light on this issue. 
Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi, the "Not valid for further travel" just means that she cannot leave and re-enter Australia on her tourist visa i.e. it is for single use.

Registering your relationship in NSW will waiver the 12 month living together requirement - so you could apply as soon as you are registered.


----------



## tiagodanda (Feb 23, 2011)

*thank you*

Thank you Zultan for the information.

If you don't mind answering a couple questions that came up from your reply:
-does that stamp "not valid for further travel" also means that she is not able to extend her tourist visa?

-you dont see any issues with her applying for a partner visa 820 from a tourist visa?

Thank you so much again for your help!


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

What exactly does it say on her visa? Not valid for further travel, is different to condition 8503 "No further stay" - which would mean she could not apply for another visa from it.

Plenty of people apply for a partner visa from a tourist visa - so should be okay.


----------



## tiagodanda (Feb 23, 2011)

it is a stamp that says NOT VALID FOR FURTHER TRAVEL exactly like this.. So I understand it is the way they identify a single entry visa!
I'm relieved now. 
Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## jaymiw (Nov 15, 2010)

jjstockham said:


> Hello Jaymi!!
> 
> That very kind of you to offer advice!! Here is my question I hope you can help me with it. I want to apply for a working holiday visa to go to australia to be with my partner (same sex). What I am wondering is if I apply for the working holiday visa, and I am approved and am living in Australia, would I be able to apply for the "Partner onshore subclass 820/801 visa? Or do I need to be living outside of Australia to start? Any information would be greatly appreciated. And if you have any advice that perhaps I should forgo the working holiday visa and apply for something else first, just let me know.
> 
> ...


Josh is your partner or are you Australian?


----------



## lfranca (Apr 1, 2011)

jaymiw said:


> Absolutely anything you need help with from start to finish i probably know!!!! I have lived and breathed my visa for the last year, include timetables of what to do when, how to make you application as quick as possible, without having to hire someone to do it for you....Im not an expert or professional but i've just done it so can give you all my tips and hints and hopefully help you through what can be an unbelievably stressfull time.
> Visa luck and love to you all
> Jaymi


Hi
I was wondering if you could please advise me on my situation.
I have been living in aust for over 20yrs PR & as of last yr became aussie citizen. I met my boyfriend last year and wld now like to sponsor him to stay here. HIs situation is that he is Irish and has been in WA for 2years on a working visa, his visa has just expired & now he is applying for a tourist visa so that we can be together, work out the best way for him to be here permanently & to finish gathering our proof as a couple.

Ive download the form for offshore as he will be offshore when he applies.. plz help


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

The partner migration booklet is to the best place to start :: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf


----------



## orion2185 (Feb 2, 2011)

*American looking to go down under*

I have posted the outline on the board before...but wanted to get the advice from someone who has recently been thru the process.

While this is my first post- I have been lurking on this message board for almost 2 years now. I have to say it has been a great learning tool...and the people are very helpful. With that said...I have seen allot of conflicting information. In addition, to doing my own research around the web...I'm starting to get "lost" within the never ending information out there.

Here is a bit of my background:

I'm an American (born in the USA) and have meet an Aussie girl. We are coming up on 2 year this summer. Though we have not lived together for that whole time period. Since I can only enter Oz and stay for 3 months at a time (without having another visa).
In addition, to work comments on both ends.

I have made 2 trips almost both lasting the 3 months.
she has made 2 trips (after meeting in the USA) over here to USA. Staying about 7 weeks each time.

We have done many "joint travel" trips. Some just for fun and others to meet each others family.

When we are not together..we speak on Skype pretty much daily for hours at a time.
We have been keeping and printing off Skype call history. Showing that we have spoke and the duration of the calls. This is almost 70+ pages worth.

We are looking into going for the Spouse visa (de facto partner) as we are not married
and nor do we wish to rush that process-just for the shake a getting a visa sooner.

We have registered our relationship with the NSW government...and just got our certificate.

would we qualify for a de facto visa? As I have read that you must live together consecutively for 12 months. Then others say- you don't
and I have even read that having a Registered Relationship with the OZ government waves this process.

We do have a joint bank account & credit card account.
As well as keep a timeline of each day we are together. Along with receipts and bank statements. Plus heaps of other "proof" photos, mailings, travel and so forth.


I have gone over the Migration handbook many times now. But it only list "generic" information. I know someone people say not to send too much "evidence". How are you to know what you should and should not send?

Also wondering what kind of time frame are you to expect with the de facto visa?
How long does it take to process? and grant a decision?

I have read allot of post of people saying they used Migration Expert services.
Is it worth the time and money to use such a service?
I know they offer 2 levels a $400 or $4,000 service
The money is really not the issue- but it seams like they are doing the same thing you can do yourself.
Is there something I'm missing with this type of service?

I guess really it comes down to- we want to make sure we have everything and "do it right" the first time. So we are not stuck having to reapply and spend more money a second time or more.


any help, advice, tips, or recommended sites or places where I can learn more...please let me know
I'm sure we all can agree that this process can be a bit frustrating.




Thanks for reading


----------



## CateAussie (May 3, 2011)

Hello Jaymi and All,

First of thank you for offering your help on this site, very much appreciated. 

I want to know what you and all other people think about my visa situation. I am age 28 (Aussie) and have been living in London for approx 5 years now. I have a boyfriend age 27 (English) and we have been living together for approx 2 years now - in relationship for 3. The time has come for me to move back to Australia because i desperately want to spend quality time with my folks as they are getting on now and I my boyfriend is very keen to move back with me. 

I am a health officer and boyfriend is an electrian so I don't foresee any problems with employment when we get to Aus. I really want to be moving back home by September 2011, I know this is cutting it fine with times. I have recieved several quotes off visa agents for defacto visa and the average total cost for the application is going to approx £2500. This is quite a significant amount of money and I'm concerned that for us to get this together etc - it will take us some time. 

The other option is for my boyfriend to come over to Aus with me on a 12 month working holiday visa and apply for defacto visa once we are in Aus. This would also give him time to see if he likes the work / lifestyle etc. 

I desperately need advice regarding the pro's and con's. 

All replies will be greatly appreciated!!!

Many thanks in advance.

Cate


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi, did the £2500 you were quoted include the visa fees? You are looking at:

Visa fee - around £1100 (it goes up at the exchange rate goes down!).
Medical - around £300
Getting things certified and postal - £100ish 

Which would leave a £1000 for the agent. My agent (Go Matilda - Your Gateway to Australia - Visa, Tax and Financial Planning for Australia) charged around £750 if I remember correctly.

Going the WHV route is fine, but onshore defacto applications cost more, take longer to process and will tie your boyfriend to the conditions of the WHV until the defactor is granted (i.e. needs to find a new job every six months).

Hoep this helps.


----------



## CateAussie (May 3, 2011)

Hi, thank you for your reply,

The costs :

Lodgement fee with the Oz Government is £1320
Medicals are £270 
Criminal Record Check £34

The fee quoted for agent £750 + VAT.

Thank you for your advice and information.

Cate


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

£1320 eeek! I felt hard done by when I found the fee had been hiked from £960 to £1100 the week before my application was submitted.

Also, Go Matilda didn't charge me VAT on top of their fee.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

*Help!*

Hi Jaymi and Everyone,

This is my first time on the site and I was wondering if you might be to give me some advices regarding my Onshore Temporary and Partner Visa (subclass 820/801).

Here is my background:

I've been in Australia in the past years on a student visa studying in Tasmania and Victoria (2006-2010). As of August last year 2010, I've applied for the Onshore Temporary and Partner Visa with my partner (Australian citizen) whom I've been with for more than 12 months — we've applied under the De-facto category. The whole process supposes to takes up 6-8 months, but we didn't hear anything back since the time of application lodgement (and it has been more than 8 months) so I rang the immigration office and they told me that the processing time has extended to 9-12 months, and that I still don't have a case officer on my file. 

This is where things get complicated. When I applied for the Partner visa, I cancelled my Student Visa as I did not wish to continue studying for the time being. Consequently, I had to apply, or rather the immigration officers told me to apply, for a Bridging Visa E, which would allow me to stay in Australia till my Partner Visa is granted. Some of you might know, Bridging Visa E doesn’t not allow you to work, or study, or travel, however you can apply for a permission to work, which is what I did. Nonetheless, My partner and I have planed to go and study abroad in July this year, we’ve planned this thinking that my Partner Visa would be granted by then, but obviously, this didn’t work out…

I was wondering if there’s anything I could possibly do in order for me to go and study overseas with my partner, or to speed up the process of the visa ( I could hand in more documents like police check?), or to cancelled the Bridging Visa E to some other visas? 

Please, please let me know what I can do.

Thank you,
Jane.


----------



## chants (May 21, 2011)

hey jaymi,

i got married in june and want to apply for partner visa offshore,i live in uganda and my husband australia,we got married in my country,we have not lived together as husband and wife for long,only 3weeks,am confused which type of evidence to show that our seperation is only temporary,i need a visa to join him in australia.

any advise please and also which other important papers or documents should i include in my application?
thanks


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

chants said:


> hey jaymi,
> 
> i got married in june and want to apply for partner visa offshore,i live in uganda and my husband australia,we got married in my country,we have not lived together as husband and wife for long,only 3weeks,am confused which type of evidence to show that our seperation is only temporary,i need a visa to join him in australia.
> 
> ...


emails, skype history, phone calls/logs, letters, gifts, plans to move, ect...
However for married partner visas immigration usually looks for at least 6 months living together, otherwise the application seems weak. But you can explain your personal circumstances in statements.


----------



## chants (May 21, 2011)

OMG what do i do?it seems weak?can we explain that we live and work in different countries,so i need a visa to stay with my husband?do we do explaining in the statements we both write explainin history of our relationship?


----------



## Vanessa17 (Sep 9, 2011)

*HEllo*

I am to submit my documents for partner visa. But i have few questions. Do u have a personal e-mail to contact u !!! Thanks so much !!!!


----------



## Vanessa17 (Sep 9, 2011)

*Urgent help*

Hi.
I am to submit my documents but i need help. I went to a migration agent.. she didnt give me anything and charge me .. 
Can i have your e-mail to contact u .
Thanks so much


----------



## vina (Dec 2, 2011)

*Hi can you please help me?*

Hi there,

Im originally from Singapore. I arrived in Sydney on tourist visa on Nov 2006.
I become a student after that and applied for skill migration visa after completing my studies.
My PR was granted on Jun 2010 and I became citizen in Oct 2011.
I got married to my husband on Sep 2010.
I lodged my spouse application for my husband in Dec 2010.
I did not receive any respond from the immigration department up until now 02.12.2011.
I don’t even know if my case is been allocated to a case officer or not.
Im so worried. Can you please advise when like I would hear from them? I don’t understand why its taking this long as Singapore is low risk country.
Im so stressed out now!!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

jaymiw said:


> Absolutely anything you need help with from start to finish i probably know!!!! I have lived and breathed my visa for the last year, include timetables of what to do when, how to make you application as quick as possible, without having to hire someone to do it for you....Im not an expert or professional but i've just done it so can give you all my tips and hints and hopefully help you through what can be an unbelievably stressfull time.
> Visa luck and love to you all
> Jaymi


hi Jaymi;
nice to know that people like you are members of this wonderful forum...Offering proactive help is the best thing you can do for ppl..

Good Luck..
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Annaliese (Dec 6, 2011)

*Just getting started*

Hi Jaymi, 

First of all, thank you so much for your extremely kind offer to help others with what seems like a pretty agonizing process. I'm just starting to get ready for it, as I'm going to Tasmania in May on a one-year tourist visa to stay with my boyfriend, after which I was intending to apply for either the defacto or the marriage visa (depending obviously on circumstances). 

At this point, I just wanted to ask about your experience using a migration agent - would you recommend it as a way to navigate this process, and if so, when should I enlist their help? Would you feel comfortable recommending "Go Matilda"? I'd like to have someone to consult in advance (just to see if, for example, we should be saving our boarding passes from recent trips together, or if I should get my police check done before I leave, or how to prevent, if possible, a "no further stay" condition from going on the tourist visa). We consider ourselves to have been in a defacto partnership for the last four months but we were going to wait to get joint bank accounts, etc until I arrived in Tasmania.

Also, I wanted to ask you (and anyone else reading this thread)- if you were just starting this process, what kinds of documents would you start saving, and what, if anything, would you avoid doing again? 

Thanks again so much for your help, and I'm so glad that everything has worked out for you!

Best, 
Anna


----------



## excelerate (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi All,

Need some help around subclass 820/801 application.

Scenario is: My now wife came out on a prospective marriage (subclass 300) visa in december 2011, we then got married a few months ago.
As the subclass 300 is coming up to expiry soon we need to apply for the 820/801 partner visa.

Question is my wife is onshore so thats no problem. But my wifes mother (elderly widow) is listed as a dependant on her application, however she is located overseas at the moment (she had already signed the paperwork on her last visit).
Does her mother have to be onshore whilst the visa is processing?
Her mother has a 12month Visitor visa so she can come any time needed if visa was to be granted in the meantime?

Hope someone can help!


----------



## ms13 (Jul 31, 2013)

*subclass 820/801*

Hello Jaymi
I am on visa 820. I applied for 820/801 on September 29 ,2012 and I got 820 visa on 4th DEC 2012.
Now I am waiting for my PR .but not sure how long does it take. How does it work. Need some more info about this visa. And the calculation of visa process. 
Can you please help me with this? Also, after getting my PR when would I be eligible to get Australian citizeship? I am in Australia from 12th Oct 2008. I was on student visa until I got my visa 820.

Kind regards
Christi


----------



## ms13 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello Jaymi
I am on visa 820. I applied for 820/801 on September 29 ,2012 and I got 820 visa on 4th DEC 2012.
Now I am waiting for my PR .but not sure how long does it take. How does it work. Need some more info about this visa. And the calculation of visa process. 
Can you please help me with this? Also, after getting my PR when would I be eligible to get Australian citizeship? I am in Australia from 12th Oct 2008. I was on student visa until I got my visa 820.

Kind regards


----------



## ri86 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm planning to apply for a Partner visa (801-820).the only thing I'm not sure if I need to write the love story on normal paper or there is special form to write it?

cheers


----------



## ipepl (Dec 21, 2010)

I received my paper work from immigration on 22 July 2013 for my second stage and I sent back on 9 Sep 2013 and my eligibility date for 801 visa was 28th of November 2013. Please let me if anyone knows about the current processing time

820/801 Visa Date of submission: 09/9/2011
820 Grant: 28/11/2011
Paper Received for 2nd stage: 22/07/2013
Paper send back on 9/09/2013
Re-statutory Declaration & home phone no requested: 22/10/13
Submitted statutory Declaration: 29/10/13
Home phone no reconfirmation requested 07/11/13
Confirmed: 07/11/13 
Received mail to contact CFM: 21/1/14
Emailed after talking to CFM: 23/1/14 
Eligibility Date: 28/11/2013


----------



## jfelipe (Dec 30, 2015)

*Need help*

Hi Guys.
My partner and I are on a delicate situation.

Im Brazilian and lived for 2,5 years in Australia on a student visa.
I met my partner 1,5 year ago and started dating at the end of last year, making the relationship official at the begining f this year.

We got a relationsip certificate in July and one month after decided to live in europe for a while. We moved to europe and by november my student visa expired and we had to leave europe now, in December.

Due to lack of money to apply for the visa straight away, I came to Brazil and he got back to Australia,because he got offered a job, and that way, we wold be able to save money for a couple of monts and apply for the visa. 
We had the idea of me applying for a tourist visa and go to asutralia to be with him in the meanwhile, but we heard that if I get to Australia under a tourist visa and apply for the partner visa after, I wont be able to work during the bridging visa period.

So here is where we stand :

-We have basically all de necessary documents apart from a joint bank account, (we had one in Germany though for 2 months);
-I am in Brazil and he is in Australia, would be better if I got the Tourist visa?
-Any procedure that we can do upfront to guarantee the right of working during the analysis process (for me to work, of course)?;
-Any other advise/tip/experience to share would be highly appreciated, guys.
-We thought of using a immigration lawyer but their fees are insane =(

Thank you very much
Felipe


----------



## al10 (Jun 17, 2015)

jaymiw said:


> Absolutely anything you need help with from start to finish i probably know!!!! I have lived and breathed my visa for the last year, include timetables of what to do when, how to make you application as quick as possible, without having to hire someone to do it for you....Im not an expert or professional but i've just done it so can give you all my tips and hints and hopefully help you through what can be an unbelievably stressfull time.
> Visa luck and love to you all
> Jaymi


Dear Jaymiw, thank you for your precious help. I read the posts and found very useful information.
I would share my situation with you for your suggestions: 
I obtained a 189 Permanent Skilled Visa in November. 
I will arrive in Sydney with my girlfriend, with whom I live together from 2 years, in March 2016 as a permanent resident. 
We decided to not include her in my application for 189 before, maybe doing an error. So she is coming with me on a Working Holiday Visa. 
We would apply for the 820 as soon as possible after our arrival.
Provided that we can demonstrate our de facto relationship in Italy for at least 12 months before our arrival, when do you think we can apply? 
Which are the first steps once arrived?

Thank you very much

Cheers


----------



## TelarKuc (Feb 19, 2016)

*Adding newborn to my application 820/801*



jaymiw said:


> Absolutely anything you need help with from start to finish i probably know!!!! I have lived and breathed my visa for the last year, include timetables of what to do when, how to make you application as quick as possible, without having to hire someone to do it for you....Im not an expert or professional but i've just done it so can give you all my tips and hints and hopefully help you through what can be an unbelievably stressfull time.
> Visa luck and love to you all
> Jaymi


Hi,

I'm taking a little advantage of your knowledge and I would like ask a couple of questions. 

I've applied for my partner visa 25.5.2015 and meanwhile got pregnant with my lovely partner and my dear son was born just two weeks ago.
I sent form 1022 about my pregnancy and also because I was visiting my family back home I did that for my BVB too at the same time, so currently I am on my BVB.
The Q is how should I let them know AGAIN that I gave birth to our baby, should I use form 1022 again and plus his BC and passport ...? Just to mention I haven't finished his paperwork yet so the only what I got now is birth registration statement and passport without his details in it.
The all these Q are just because I got automatically generated email from IMMI with Checklist what to provide them before they decide on my result and I want to be sure to do it right, as I can't get reach any CO to ask them directly.

Also when I applied year ago, I submitted only 1x form 888 with australian citizen and other 3x statutory declarations also of australian citizens, do you think they may trouble me that I didn't write it on that form 888?

Thank Thank Thank you for any advice or comments 

B


----------



## Vya (Jan 9, 2017)

*Partner Visa 820 working rights?*

Hi 

This is vya.. Am currenlty living in Australia on a Tourist visa expiring on Feb 2017 . I dont have no further stay condition mentioned in my tourist visa
My husband is abhi and we got married 3 months ago after a year long relationship. We are planning to apply for Spouse Visa onshore 820/801. We are getting all the documents ready.

If i apply my spouse visa by jan end

1) When will i obtain my work and medicare rights is it right away?
2) Do i have to extend my visitor visa if am not planning to leave to my hometown?

Please help!

Regards,
Vya


----------



## nayabzafar (Mar 4, 2017)

hi, 

my (to be) husband is in Australia on PR.
we are getting married in december in Pakistan and then planning to travel to Australia together in January. 
plan is to apply for visit visa and then onshore partner visa. 

i would like to ask you following questions,

1. how safe/ successful is visit visa and then onshore partner visa?

2. what additional documents i should present to strong the grant of visit visa? 

3. how early i should apply for this visit, as it will be holiday season?

4. should i mention my intention to visit by boy friend? as he would be sponsoring me.

thank you so much in advance for help


----------

